# Knitted Slippers



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

http://www.piece-by-piece.net/Knit/my_grandmother_slippers.htm


----------



## franogram (May 11, 2011)

cute..


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

thank you, just what I needed!


----------



## barb (Jan 23, 2011)

terrific site! lots of patterns..thanks again for ur diligence!


----------



## nwfl rose (Jun 10, 2011)

Deb, this is a fun and easy pattern for beginners. This is one of the first patterns I did when learning to knit. I have done lots of them over the years for gifts. I even lost my pattern once and called a friend to get a copy ... thankfully she still had hers (tattered tho it was) after about 30 yrs!!! They make Wonderful gifts especially when you're in a pinch for time! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Thanks Deb.


----------



## SuesArmoire (Aug 3, 2011)

Deb, thank you for all the patterns and web sites.


----------



## Joellen (Aug 6, 2011)

This is the pattern I learned to knit with. Our Home Ec. teacher had a class in the summer for 1/2 credit and this is what we did back in 1965. Now I am telling my age.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I remember Grammy making us these slippers when we were kids.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the great slipper link!


----------



## Deelynn (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh my! I use to make these when I first started knitting in my 20's !! Then life happened and I gave away all my patterns and knitting supplies ( I know I was crazy) . I have been searching for this pattern since I started knitting again. Thank you so much! I love all the links that you share.


----------



## kamelo (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you. I have been looking for a simple slipper pattern that is quick to knit.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Here is a nice simple one for beginners too
http://www.lincraft.com.au/view_project.php?id=146


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

That has to be the oldest knit slipper pattern in existence. I remember grandmother making those and I'm a grandma now! Still a graet beginner's pattern.


----------

